# at your mercy....



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

so i am heading up to barnagat bay to visit the future mother in law and i have some time that i will be able to fish, probably flyfish, because i can pack those easier, my question for you, is there anywhere a newbie to the area could hook a fish? ill be heading up there the last weekend in june. 
thanks 

ww


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Barnegat Bay is a big place, any particular area/town?


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

point pleasant area, no boat and cant afford a guide, thanks for any help.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Manasquan River Inlet*

Would be a good spot but could be crowded on a weekend.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Pt Pleasant you can work Jenkinsons Beach in the morning from the surf, they do well in the inlet there also with fluke and sometimes the blues come in. From the beach I think, you can fish alongside the inlet jetty on the south side. Depending when you are coming up, should be pretty good... salt


----------

